# New to clomid



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post on FF so forgive me if I some of the terminology wrong..

I have just started a cycle of Clomid (after my last AF), I am now on day 30 and still no proper AF although I have had some very slight 'staining' for 3 days now. Its as if AF is trying to arrive but struggling! (have also had some mild stomach cramps as usual). My cycle is normally only 25/26 days, so I am now 4/5 days late. Did pregnancy test this morning but it was a BFN. Actually I did 2 tests (just in case) but both were neg. 

The strange thing is that around days 15 - 20 I experienced some signs (they've gone now) that I had very early on in a previous pregnancy (m/c at 8 weeks). I.e. Sore boobs, nips like bullets, and thrush! On day 22 I did a pregnancy test which came up positive. Although the first line was very faint it was definately there! Can Clomid give a false positive? I found it strange to get a positive that early in the cycle and not sure why I even bothered testing (other than that I had bought the test sticks in bulk and rather cheaply from the internet!).

I know from this thread that cycles can be longer with Clomid, but has anyone else experienced a false positive?

Gill


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF  

I've split your message from the Clomid side effects thread as you'll get more replies if posted as a separate, new message.  You would probably be best to change the subject title of this post to something else...

Clomid cant give false positives...pg tests detect the hcg hormone which is only released from the embroyo once implanted.  If you got a faint positive result on cd22 but now if you've since done pg tests & they're negative it may mean you had a chemical pregnancy.  Basically a chemical pg is an early mc where the embryo implanted but didn't stick properly so came away   It would mean that a little hcg hormone was released, which is what hpt (home pregnancy test) detected but if embie didn't stick then no more hcg released so showing negative result now     I didn't test early but I've had this 4 times (2 naturally - early mc's & 2 with ivf/fet treatment) I know how distressing this can be...  

Perhaps its worth asking your GP for a BETA hcg blood test which tests for the actual level of hcg in your body to see if there is any...or if don't want to do this then wait another couple of days and test again, using first morning pee and using Clearblue as these are pretty reliable hpts.

With regards to the symptoms you experienced, progesterone can cause very similar symptoms to pregnancy, as can clomid side effects.  Progesterone is released after ovulation and is what supports early pg until placenta takes over.
The symptoms you mention, I usually get these every month...and its been the same the times I've conceived as all those I've not...there really is no way of knowing properly as AF symptoms, PG symptoms and clomid side effects are pretty much the same.

I'm no longer on clomid...I ovulate naturally but took for 6mths in 2005 to boost so released more eggs each month...are you taking it to boost or because you don't ovulate naturally ?



Take care & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi Natasha,

Thanks for responding, that was very informative. The home test I used informs that the only way you can get a false positive is if you are using fertility drugs, so I had assumed that Clomid came under that umbrella. Am glad to know that it cant give a false pos, so I actually had a conception, even if only for a very short time! DH has low sperm count and poor quality (2 SAs, both same result), so its good to know that some swimmers are still reaching the target.

I've had 3 early miscarriages over the years, so there must be a problem keeping the embryo. The doc said that the Clomid would not only boost ovulation but also the progesterone helps with implantation. My womb lining is apparently a bit on the thin side, prob due to my age (I'm 43 now), so I guess the Clomid hasn't thickened it up quite enough.

I feel a bit of an idiot mentioning the test to my doc as I tested so early! (Not sure what came over me!). But I guess I'd better tell him. I it happens again I will definately go to my GP straight away. 

Do you know if they can give you anything to help you hang on to an early pregnancy if you have a track record of losing them , as you and I do? I remember seeing something on tv where they gave a girl in our position an injection of something to try to help her keep the embryo, but she lost it anyway.

Good luck Natasha, hope your wishes come true soon.

Gill


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

The only fertility drug that would give a false positive on hpt is if you have hcg injection eg Pregnyl, Ovitrelle...this is because they are hcg which is what hpts detect. They are sometimes used alongside clomid and/or iui to trigger ovulation and release of egg...also used in ivf before egg collection and sometimes during the 2ww to support womb lining.

I'm assuming that the faint test line came up within the first 10 minutes  If it appeared after 10 minutes then it could be an evaporation line & not a genuine +ve result. Check out...

www.peeonastick.com

One of the side effects of clomid is that it may cause a thinner womb lining so sort of contradicts what you've been told...although if you take it cd2-6 then this is believed to alleviate this side effect a bit. Clomid would only boost your progesterone level if you release more than one egg. Progesterone is released from the corpus luteum which is the area of the follicle where the egg ruptured. Progesterone helps prepare the womb lining for possible implantation and as I mentioned in previous post, it would also support early pregnancy until placenta takes over, if ferilisation and implantation happens. If no fertilisation of egg then the corpus luteum starts to wither and as womb lining nolonger supported it starts to break down and then sheds ie period arrives. If you release more than one egg a month (ie clomid boosts ovulation) then your progesterone levels may be higher.
Before clomid my progesterone levels were high anyway...between 61-81 nmol/l which consultant said was good and may mean I release more than one egg naturally sometimes...when I was on clomid I released 2 or 3 eggs every month (was on it for 6mths) and when had progesterone tested twice it was 103 nmol/l & 105 nmol/l.

Are you having any follicle tracking scans to see how follicles are developing & the thickness of your womb lining each month ? Not everyone has these - I had for the 1st 3mths of taking clomid but we are having private treatment so paid for these. Are you having progesterone blood tests ? These are usually done cd21 which assumes you ovulated on cd14...however, since progesterone peaks at 7dpo then always best to have tested accordingly so if you ovulate on cd16 then get progesterone tested on cd23 etc....

As for further investigations after recurrent miscarriages...yes, there are some you can have done. I had countless blood tests done twice (6mths in between to see any changes). I was diagnosed with Antiphospholipid syndrome (also known as Hughes syndrome or "sticky blood"), low Activated Protein C with high chance of Factor V Leiden, all of which are autoimmune blood clotting disorders...as well as raised Natural Killer Cells which is an immune disorder. ..these can all cause miscarriage and problems with implantation. I now have to have extra medications whilst having treatment and take baby aspirin when ttc naturally in between treatment.

Check out the Immunology & Investigations board under Starting out & diagnosis...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Have you considered having acupuncture ? This can be beneficial when ttc, especially if you have a thin womb lining. I can highly recommend it. Also, selenium is good for promoting healthy womb lining and zinc for healthy eggs...both those supplements are good for sperm quality as well.

Feel free to send me a PM (personal message) anytime...

Good luck
Natasha


----------

